# SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten



## Stormtrooper 955 (7. November 2012)

*SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Hi Leute, 

Ich wollte die SSD eines Kollegen in den Werkszustand mit Secure erase setzen, da diese nicht booten will etc. Nun habe ich von Usb booten können und auch Secure erase starten können nur bleibt dies auch bei dem Punkt wo man die Platte auswählen kann (Slave etc...) einfach stehen.


Was kann man denn da machen? Die Platte ist eine Sandisk 128 Gb in einem Sony Vaio Lappy, ohne Laufwerk. 

Mfg und Danke im vorraus 

Stormtrooper


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Was hast du genau vor? Es klingt definitiv nicht gut ...  

Bei einer SSD könntest du höchstens die SMART-Werte resetten, aber  wenn dein Programm zwischen Slave und Master unterscheidet, ist es wohl steinalt und hat vermutlich eher eine gründliche Löschung der ganzen Platte im Sinn ...    Das ist für SSDs Gift.


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

SSD in nen Rechner hängen und schnellformatieren, fertig.

Allerdings klingt das eher nachm anderenproblem, denn warum sollte sie nicht booten? bzw einfach gleich windows neu übern usb stick installieren.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

Normal finde ich überall im netzt das man eine ssd mit secure erase in den werkszustand zurücksetzten soll denn nur somit bekommt sie ihre volle leistung zurück??????? Formatieren ist für sie gift, lieg ich da falsch dann korrigiert mich bitte.

Ich kann sie ja nichtmal formatieren denn windows hängt sich sofort auf auch wenn man von usb bootet, genauso wie von secure erase. 

Weis jemand von euch wie ich sie vl von ner live linux version löschen kann?


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Deswegen soll man nur Schnellformatieren, damit nur der Index gelöscht wird und die Zellen nicht unnütz verschleißen.

Wenn der Rechner aber immer abschmiert, sobald die SSD was leisten soll, dann würde ich ja eher da mal den Fehler suchen. Hast du die Möglichkeit sie woanders anzustecken um mal CrystalDisk für SMART laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

Kann man eine laptop ssd einfach ausbauen und an einen sata steckplatz am rechner anschliessen, oder sind das andere stecker?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Nein, das ist der gleiche Stecker


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

Was kann denn sein wenn die ssd nichtmal mit windows booten will geschweige denn wenn man mit windows install. booten will um zu formatieren?



Wie kann ich mit linux formatieren? Also von ner live Cd/usb stick?


----------



## Spieler22 (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*



Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Kann man eine laptop ssd einfach  ausbauen und an einen sata steckplatz am rechner anschliessen, oder sind  das andere stecker?





Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist der gleiche Stecker



Es sei denn er hat ne mSata SSD im Laptop 


@TE Windows CD rein im Bios auf von CD booten umstellen und los gehts. Wenn dann der Rechner abschmiert liegt es nicht an der SSD


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

Ja windows bootet ja und sobald man zum punkt kommt wo die platten angezeigt werden, hängt er sich auf, da kannste machen was man will. Windows wurde aber schon installiert und das läuft bis die windows flagge kommt und das wars. Jetzt ist die Frage ob man die platte vl auch von ner live cd aus formatieren kann? Denn das geht zum booten


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Also habs nochmal mit windows boot versucht, formatieren geht nicht da kommt ein fehler, löschen schon, jedoch kommt dann wieder der selbe fehler:

Eine Partition auf dem Datenträger "0" konnte nicht formatiert werden. Der Fehler ist beim Vorbereiten der für die Installation ausgewählten Partition aufgetrete. Fehlercode: 0x80070057

Wenn ich das google kommt dieses hier raus: Sichern und Wiederherstellen: Interner Fehler Falscher Parameter (0x80070057)


nur komm ich ja nicht in windows rein also wie soll ich das dann ändern?


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Kannst du die SSD nicht einfach mal an einen Rechner anschließen und schnellformatieren?


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*



the.hai schrieb:


> Kannst du die SSD nicht einfach mal an einen Rechner anschließen und schnellformatieren?


 
Versuchs lieber ganz ohne Rechner


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*



the.hai schrieb:


> Kannst du die SSD nicht einfach mal an einen Rechner anschließen und schnellformatieren?



Würde ich ja gerne nur ist die mit der platine so komisch verbunden, normal würd ich ja ein sata kabel einfach ranklemmen aber vom mobo des lappis gehen pins weg und direkt zur festplatte ich mach mal schnell ein bildchen

sry wegen der schlechten quali ich hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

? einfach mal ssd abziehen, sieht mür mich nur nachm steckkontakt aus. irgendwie muss man die doch rauskriegen. so wie es aussieht ist es der einschub und du kannst die ssd nach unten abziehen.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

Also ausgebaut sieht sie so aus und die kann man nicht einfach so an ein sata kabel anstecken

Windows bleibt immer beim dateien expandieren stehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Das sieht nach nem aufgesetzten Adapter aus.  Guck doch mal, ob du das Ding abbekommst und ob da drunter dann zufällig SATA ist    Die Anzahl und Verteilung der Steckkontakte ist auf jeden Fall in SATA-Form.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

Ja hab ihn abbekommen, gleich mal an meinen Rechner angeschlossen und versucht von windows usb stick zu booten; mein bios will irgendwie nicht von dem stick booten ein anderer stick mit ubuntu klappt, nur nicht der. Ich kann doch die Festplatte einfach im Windows betrieb anstecken oder?, dann zum formatieren und gut ists, ausser der ram hat ne macke


----------



## the.hai (8. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Sofern du dein HOTPLUG nicht im bios deaktiviert hast und es überhaupt unterstüzt wird, ist einstöpseln unter w7 kein problem.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (8. November 2012)

Ich hab ja schon unter der ubuntu live variante versucht zu formatieren, nur war dies bisher immer ohne erfolg. Von daher würde ich den ram garnicht soweit aussen vor lassen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch die dvd zum Windows installen organisieren, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (9. November 2012)

Also ich hab heute meine SSD eingebaut und siehe da läuft perfekt ohne murren. Hab mit suche nach geänderter Hardware auch noch versucht die SSD meines Kollegen zu finden aber Windows findet nix. Kann ich irgendwie anders versuchen die platte zu retten oder kann ich getrost sagen die ist zu 100% hinüber?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (10. November 2012)

*AW: SSD in den Werkszustand zurücksetzten*

Also die SSD wird im Bios und auch bei ubuntu angezeigt aber man kann sie nicht formatieren, installieren, zugreifen. Ist die dann hinüber?


----------

